# Another New Outbacker Says "thanks"



## Outback_in_CA (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, we did it. We took delivery of a new 28RSS yesterday. I'm pretty amped.

I'm one of those guys who wanted a nice trailer that could be pulled behind my half-ton Suburban. Of course, I also wanted plenty of room for my teenage children to feel they can hang out with us and bring friends along - a difficult combination to work out. I decided to buy the trailer I'll need in the future.

My 28RSS will undoubtably be great for my kids, but it will be hard on my Sub. I've made a couple of mods to the sub, including a nice exhaust system that gives her a great sound (like the Camaro I drove as a teenager! - honey, I had to do this to make her tow better... :-} ). A new K&N air filter also improves things a bit. In addition, I invested in the best hitch, brake and sway control system I could find. Hopefully, with limited exposure to steep hills, I can get a couple of years of towing in before upgrading my tow vehicle.

Some of you helped me with my purchase decision by answering questions I raised, and for that I am extremely grateful. This web site, and your help in particular (you know who you are), have made a big difference in making me feel positive about my decision.

The phrase "The more you learn, the more you realize what you don't know" has taken on a whole new level of meaning now that I've entered the realm of the trailer owner!

Thanks,

Henry M


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations on your new trailer







It's a great way to travel and spend time with the family. Best of luck.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Henry M,

Congratulations on choosing an Outback for your family. I personally think you made the best decision you could have made for the money.

I know you'll be happy you chose Outback and I'm glad Outbackers.com helped you along the way. I know they've helped me.

Have a great time! action

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good luck on your purchase.

3 years ago I pulled 7000 lbs worth of trailer ( open trailer with 88 full size pick up, quad and all school needs) from NJ to Laramie Wy. WE did not push it but we ran when we could. Easy acceleration and no hurry up hills. We had the same engine set up in a 97 Tahoe and had 0 problems. We still own the vehicle now only my son now pulls a enclosed cat trailer with a full size pick up in it. You take care of it it will take care of you. Good Luck


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the Outbackers fold!

Got a good laugh out of your Camero example!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulation on your choice of Outback
Don action


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback. I'm with you, this site sold me on the Outback. Very informative, and I too, didn't know how much I didn't know.
















Still learning, can't wait to get out for the first camping trip. Enjoy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Henry,

Congrats. I like the reason for the "muffler mod." I could almost make that fly. Glass Packs would sound nice, but what would be the horsepower gain I could expect from doing this?

I added glass packs to my 79 Plymouth Duster in highschool. I had to try something to make that Slant 6 225 sound like...anything! Didn't make much difference.









Randy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Henry! Fun days ahead! action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard...to the board....Henry!
















I am always happy to see another 28RSS join the group. I imagine our numbers are about to level off since they are not making the model any longer thanks to those 28RSDS people!! shy

Visit and post often!!!

Jason


----------



## Outback_in_CA (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the nice welcome messages.

1stTimeAround, you're right about our ranks leveling off. I'm pretty sure the unit I purchased was the last one available here in Southern California. I do like the new floor plan, but I got a great price on the RSS.









Henry M


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome from another So-Cal, 28' Outback towing, 1/2 ton Burb driver







You'll be fine with the 1500 until you can upgrade. I'm probably going to put another full season on mine.

Welcome action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy. Glad to help.


----------

